# Samsung Galaxy Tab S3 OK for LR Mobile?



## CvdW

I intend to buy a Samsung Tab S3 tablet to use for LR Mobile when away from home. Any experience running LR Mobile on this tablet?


----------



## LightKhan

I just tested on a Tab S2 8.

Check this thread out:

First steps

LK


----------



## GingeraMan

Excellent choice... The high end Samsung devices are the only photographic grade screens I believe....  Not even Apple have this.  Colour accurate, wide gamut, colour depth all top notch... Enjoy... Also see my other threads about S8 tethering and CR2 editing (if possible).  Actually I should change that to Samsung general perhaps...

have you tried USB tethering to a DSLR camera yet?

See the other thread I just started for general discussion around samsung mobile use...

Samsung  General Discussion (S8, Tab S High End)


----------



## LightKhan

GingeraMan said:


> Excellent choice... The high end Samsung devices are the only photographic grade screens I believe....  Not even Apple have this.  Colour accurate, wide gamut, colour depth all top notch... Enjoy... Also see my other threads about S8 tethering and CR2 editing (if possible).  Actually I should change that to Samsung general perhaps...
> 
> have you tried USB tethering to a DSLR camera yet?
> 
> See the other thread I just started for general discussion around samsung mobile use...
> 
> Samsung  General Discussion (S8, Tab S High End)



It never ceases to amaze me how photographers (...seasoned professionals or advanced amateurs...) buy into the mere-marketing term "Retina" when there's actually superior-performing SuperAMOLED around.

LK


----------



## davidedric

Just bear in mind that Samsung tablets (and other Android devices) are not colour managed.  I have a Tabs S 10.3 and love it, but I've been caught out a couple of times viewing photos on web forums not in sRGB.

My understanding is that, while you can now calibrate your Android screen, you only get the benefit viewing photos through the app supplied by the calibration device.  X-Rite (IIRC) did produce a routine for third party use, but it seemed to have very little take up.

If my info is out of date, I'd be pleased to know.  I think changes are in the pipeline, but for users of non-Google devices they may be a way off.

Dave


----------



## GingeraMan

Oh ok, I thought it was quite accurate as is... Well it has wide gamut, which is a great start.. 

I thought putting the screen in photo mode did something.. 

Still, I suspect it's the leader here.


----------



## CvdW

Thank you very much for your contributions
CvdW


----------



## Conrad Chavez

GingeraMan said:


> Oh ok, I thought it was quite accurate as is... Well it has wide gamut, which is a great start..
> I thought putting the screen in photo mode did something..
> Still, I suspect it's the leader here.


When you put a Samsung device into Photo Mode, what it does is display in Adobe RGB color gamut. Whether that's the right thing to do depends on what you're doing with the image. When davidedric posted that he had been "caught out a couple of times viewing photos on web forums not in sRGB," I suspect that's because if you edit a photo in Adobe RGB and post it that way on the web, most web browsers will show incorrect saturation because they don't support color management. In applications that don't support color management (they always assume sRGB color), an Adobe RGB image doesn't look right. This is also true for desktop applications.

I'm not sure since I don't have a Samsung device, but for editing images that will be shared straight from the tablet it might be best to do it in the device display's Basic mode, since that's sRGB. But for editing an image to be printed later, or to show images on the tablet itself, it might be better to put the tablet into Photo mode. The missing piece here is that I'm not sure what Lightroom Mobile assumes the display gamut to be.

As for Samsung vs Apple, from what I'm reading, there is not a clear winner. There are a lot of mobile device display tests on the DisplayMate website. DisplayMate doesn't seem to have a Tab S3 review yet, but DisplayMate has consistently been very impressed with Samsung devices, which in their tests have top tier displays that display sRGB and larger gamuts accurately. But AMOLED or not, DisplayMate is also equally impressed with the latest Apple displays, which are wide gamut P3 (similar to Adobe RGB). For the iPad Pro 9.7", DisplayMate said it is "a Truly Impressive Top Performing Display and a major upgrade to the display on the iPad Air 2. It is by far the best performing mobile LCD display that we have ever tested...most color accurate display that we have ever measured...visually indistinguishable from perfect..."

That doesn't definitively prove that one is better than the other, because if you watch those reviews over time, Samsung and Apple keep pushing ahead in turns. You can't go wrong either way. Both use highly accurate wide gamut displays.

What may make a difference in the next few years is system level color management. Apple added this to mobile devices in iOS 9, but it still isn't in Android. As it is on the desktop, when you have system level color management and applications support it, it's a lot more likely that images will look consistent because of the way color management reconciles the differences between the color gamut used for editing an image, the gamut the image was saved in, and the gamut of the display it's finally viewed on. In other words, superior display hardware is only half the solution; system-wide software support for those displays is the other half.


----------



## GingeraMan

Great info, thanks... I still think AMOLED is better for photographic work, perhaps that's just an opinion. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Sprague

I'm using a new Tab A.  LR mobile runs well.  It stays synced with my phone and desktop computer. 

I bought a cheap USB adapter and card reader.  I was shocked to find it would open a RAW file in a Photoshop app.  I'm confused about how it works.   Not sure what I did, but adjusted photos appeared in LR on my desktop computer.


----------



## GingeraMan

If you have an Adobe subscription it syncs between mobile and desktop... 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------

